# "Counts-as" Stormraven



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

I know there has been alot of speculation and conversions around for the BA's new gunship. I wanted to get your guys' take on this.










The X-304 "Daedalus" from Stargate. A flying brick, as is typical for SM ships, with 2 carrier bays for the assault ramps.

I understand the proportions will be off, and that I'll be using a cardstock model, but, what do you guys think about this? I'll be adding on the weapons and such..but until we get a model from GW for this or I can figure out another way to model it..


----------



## Me-dea (Mar 10, 2010)

I think your Daedalus is missing the parts batween bays and hull. Or is this Intentionally?


----------



## xXRich07Xx (Apr 24, 2010)

Tell me this is only playable in an expo and not the core game.


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

not my model, just one I found. and yes, it is missing the inside pods.

And the Stormraven is a Heavy Support choice for BA, so it is playable in core and Apoc. It is basically a flying Land Raider.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

genesis108 said:


> And the Stormraven is a Heavy Support choice for BA, so it is playable in core and Apoc. It is basically a flying Land Raider.


not quite, i believe it only has 12 AV allround, so not as durable as a LR but just as many weapons


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

And immune to Melta special rule. And allows for DS anywhere along its flight path..there are going to be differences, but it is essentially a flying land raider.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

It's a load of overpowered bullshit if you ask me.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

We can take it out with MLs. lol Its fine.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Back to the model itself , I like it, I think eith some 40 weapons it would look good. Be sure to keep up posted on your progress.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

sorry, rambled a bit there.

back on topic, it would need to be smaller than a Land Raider, and definitely not the scale of the Daedalus from Stargate.


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

Actually it'd need to be larger than a LR. It has to carry the same as a LRR and a Dread ontop of all its weaponry..


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I don't know, the style of it is not very imperium at all. The ship seems to sleek looking for it to be imperium made. Most imperial vehicles share the same design concept with a central holding bay. The side bays seem way too different and having two bays would make the ship way too large for what it is suppose to be.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

It would be signifigantly bigger than a land raider. Aircraft are always longer and wider then tanks. I'm using a Valkyre as my stormraven. And as soon as they make a model for it then I will convert it back to a Valkyre. Look for a model at least as big as a Valkyre though I think it will be a bit bigger.


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

It's just a place holder, AA. Remember. Until I can figure out something else to do. I don't want mine to be "just another Valk conversion."


----------

